# Official "Chris hosed my shirt order" Thread



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

Since they're all out (and at the mercy of the USPS), please wait until around Tuesday/Wed of next week to report a missing order. 

If you get the wrong size or wrong amount, post up here please and I'll take care of ya. I ended up with a couple of extras, but before I offer them up I want to make sure everyone from Batch #1 has the right stuff.

Leon: Needs medium, got large
F1Filter: Needs 1 more XL
Hellraizer: Got XL, needs L.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2007)

What if it's moist and smells like albacore?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 25, 2007)

I washed mine before I will wear it, just in case.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2007)

Well you should wash them anyway, since they're pretty damn wrinkled from being in a cardboard box for a week, followed by an envelope in a mail truck.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 25, 2007)

I just hope mine shows up smelling of balls.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan said:


> What if it's moist and smells like albacore?


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 26, 2007)

Surprisingly, mine showed up wrinkle free and ready to wear.


----------



## noodles (Apr 26, 2007)

Surprisingly, mine showed up crumpled into a little ball, reeking of swamp ass, streaked with brown stains, with a note attached reading "FAQUE U DWARF BOI", also ready to wear.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, it didn't *show up* that way...


----------



## darren (Apr 26, 2007)

Mmm... swamp ass.


----------



## noodles (Apr 26, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Well, it didn't *show up* that way...


----------



## Hexer (Apr 30, 2007)

still waiting.... still waiting.... aaaargh....


----------



## Donnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine arrived on Saturday.  I like how the return address was "The Stryper Fan Club".


----------



## XEN (Apr 30, 2007)

Got mine last week - no swamp ass... I guess I'm just not on Chris' top friends list....


----------



## Hexer (Apr 30, 2007)

Hexer said:


> still waiting.... still waiting.... aaaargh....



ok, forgett that lol, it just arrived 10mins ago 

glad I changed my order from XL to L, fits perfectly. very nice shirt, great! me happy! 

will be worn on a gig next weekend


----------



## F1Filter (May 1, 2007)

Just checked my P.O. Box today, and there was a Sevenstring.org envelope in there  

Opened up the envelope and there was only 1 shirt in there. My order was for 2 shirts (size - XL) 

PM sent Chris.


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Mine arrived on Saturday.  I like how the return address was "The Stryper Fan Club".



 Nice.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> Just checked my P.O. Box today, and there was a Sevenstring.org envelope in there
> 
> Opened up the envelope and there was only 1 shirt in there. My order was for 2 shirts (size - XL)
> 
> PM sent Chris.



PM replied to.


----------



## Benzesp (May 4, 2007)

Killer! Got it! Now we need Sevenstring.org crotchless panties or sevensting.org the flamethrower...


----------



## TheReal7 (May 4, 2007)

Where is my shirt?


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> sevensting.org the flamethrower...



"The kids love this one."


----------



## Benzesp (May 4, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> "The kids love this one."



I'm in on a group buy


----------



## AVH (May 4, 2007)

Got mine today, thanks Chris. Looks great!  
The same shirt with neon green (like a UV7BK) logo would look amazing as well.


----------



## Popsyche (May 4, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Got mine today, thanks Chris. Looks great!
> The same shirt with neon green (like a UV7BK) logo would look amazing as well.



+1


----------



## garcia3441 (May 4, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> sevensting.org the flamethrower...



I think it should be something like this:

CNN - Flamethrower now an option on S. African cars - December 11, 1998


----------



## JPMDan (May 8, 2007)

Still haven't recieved my medium Chris.


----------

